# Use green energy resources & save the environment.



## AGUIAR21 (Jul 3, 2010)

Here is a great way to save the planet from pollution! Start using renewable energy like solar and wind power for a safer and cleaner future. This will help you to build a greener and cleaner environment and to stay away from poisonous gases which are produced by the burning of fossil fuels. The latest advancements in green energy resources help in using them in an effective and lucrative manner. This will help in reducing the monthly energy bills to a great extent. Thus your monthly energy expenses will be completely under control. By using green energy resources you are contributing to the health of the planet, by avoiding the factors behind global warming and pollution. 
The following clean energy resources can be easily used by everyone. 
Sunlight - You can use it to generate energy by converting it in to electricity. It can also be used to heat water. You can trap sunlight by using solar panels, wires, batteries, inverters and all the necessary accessories. 
Water- You can make use of the water resource close to your home and generate electrical energy with the help of turbines. 
Wind power - Wind turbines can help in trapping wind energy to produce electricity
You can easily make use of all the three renewable energy resources. Visit websites like World Energy Media, which are related to renewable energy industry, to know more about the methods to use renewable energy resources and to read clean *Energy Industry News* reports.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Gosh, I hadn't thought of that....I'm going to mount windmills and solar panels on my tractors immediately.


----------



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

Mike120:
I'm with you on this one. Sounds good from an office in the city.

scrapiron


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

I'm using solar to cook SPAM


----------



## farmer0_1 (Jun 18, 2010)

little things ad up. i know a green house operator that just installed at least 100 water heater panels and a huge concrete tank to heat one of her green houses this next winter. i use waste veggie oil in my wifes mercedes and want to run biodiesel in the rest of my rigs. so when fuel does jump or get hard to get i am ahead of the curve.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Apr 30, 2010)

No thanks, Ill keep burning fossil fuels :}


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I didn't know AlGore was here amonst us! Farmers are the most conservative people in the world and we have common sense about things too. Sounds like a college professor who once told us that manure is slippery when it gets wet!


----------

